# If you get suspened in this site, how long is it?



## Exodon_Tetra (May 10, 2005)

Was wondering, how long would the suspension be for if you get suspended?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

why you got anything in mind, planning to get banned?


----------



## Exodon_Tetra (May 10, 2005)

joey said:


> why you got anything in mind, planning to get banned?


No, was wondering about 2 piranha 2 fury since he was such an active member here and he got suspended...I kind of liked reading his posts from the past because he owns a lot of piranhas that is all...


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I guess its up to the moderators

If its a minor flare up with another member it will probably just be a few days

EDIT...haha i just found the thread that got him suspended

I thought it was the other guys birthday









2P-2F is a cool guy, he will be back
As for the 14yr old police cadete....meh


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Yea I hope he gets back soon and for the other Wittle kiddie hope he stays gone


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

tranny cant behave,,,,,,


----------



## mum74985 (Apr 29, 2007)

I've seen 2p2f post every where in piranha discussion forum helping out. I think he should be back in here with out any problem. He's very helpful member.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

let him back now it was the babys fault


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

It depends how naughty you were!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

febsalien said:


> let him back now it was the babys fault


EXACTLY!!

The stupid kid is the one who started trouble...

If 2P2F was suspended than the little whipper snapper should be BANNED!!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> let him back now it was the babys fault


EXACTLY!!

The stupid kid is the one who started trouble...

If 2P2F was suspended than the little whipper snapper should be BANNED!!!!
[/quote]
What the other kid did was questionable....but creating a thread for the sole reason to get members to bash someone is not only pathetic but completely uncalled for. He could have told any of the staff about it and it would have been handled. There was absolutely no reason for that thread to ever have been created....and this isnt the first time 2p2f has decided post about his problems with members.

He just needs to learn that all creating threads like that does is produce more drama on this forum and will not help his situation at all. People should feel fortunate there were not more warning and suspensions handed out. Just because you dont agree with someones actions is not a reason to attack them personally.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Im agree at thread, he not be banned for doing not wrong, why he get ban?

this unfair again 2p2f, i think is racist, he just teach punk kid lesson in not be a dick, unban plees.

Oh crap, my cover is blown


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

lol, banning and suspending people is just as childish as "bashing" on other members


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

boozehound420 said:


> lol, banning and suspending people is just as childish as "bashing" on other members


Yeah..your right...we should just let this place..and all the work people have done be flushed down the toilet because some people have no idea how act mature.

Thats a great idea


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> let him back now it was the babys fault


EXACTLY!!

The stupid kid is the one who started trouble...

If 2P2F was suspended than the little whipper snapper should be BANNED!!!!
[/quote]
What the other kid did was questionable....but creating a thread for the sole reason to get members to bash someone is not only pathetic but completely uncalled for. He could have told any of the staff about it and it would have been handled. There was absolutely no reason for that thread to ever have been created....and this isnt the first time 2p2f has decided post about his problems with members.

He just needs to learn that all creating threads like that does is produce more drama on this forum and will not help his situation at all. People should feel fortunate there were not more warning and suspensions handed out. Just because you dont agree with someones actions is not a reason to attack them personally.
[/quote]

I do understand your point, and agree.

However I can also understand 2P's frustration with the kid, and wanting to vent/inform others about whats going on....

I will leave it at that... I don't care for drama either...


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> we should just let this place..and all the work people have done be flushed down the toilet because some people have no idea how act mature.
> 
> Thats a great idea


X2


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> Im agree at thread, he not be banned for doing not wrong, why he get ban?
> 
> this unfair again 2p2f, i think is racist, he just teach punk kid lesson in not be a dick, unban plees.
> 
> Oh crap, my cover is blown


lmfao...

but seriously. 2p2f will be back, or he will find somewhere else to post in the future if he doesnt feel welcome.

outh is misunderstood. he's always willing to help and rarely loses his cool. that thread was the first time ive seen him freak out. even with all the tranny talk he just grinned and bared it.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I read the post last night, I was thinking of it being something along a birthday post too. I guess threatening 2p2f's P ownership is his "red button"! Not like him, as far as I've seen. I do think that kid needs banned, being on a Piranha site and threatening to report a fellow P owner is uncalled for, kidding or not. That kid is obviously on here for the wrong reasons. His one post "6 breeding pairs for sale"? Obviously just here for attention.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Look...even 2p2f knows that what he did was wrong. Hes not banned...just suspended because he screwed up...he will probably be back in a few days.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> lol, banning and suspending people is just as childish as "bashing" on other members


Yeah..your right...we should just let this place..and all the work people have done be flushed down the toilet because some people have no idea how act mature.

Thats a great idea








[/quote]
why didnt i think of that


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Never hopefully.

I cant belive that was MOTM once.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

What happened? is the thread still active? i wasnt on last night so i wouldnt know....


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I see nothing wrong with what 2p2f did. He brought something to the attention of p-fury members. Freakin kid was trying to get people in trouble for something that was none of his buisness. Now I know not to mess with the kid or any of his future threads. If someone sent me pms, like the kid did to 2p2pf I would have posted about it too, wether that means suspension or not.

2P2F for president!!!!!
Your the man


----------



## mum74985 (Apr 29, 2007)

rocker said:


> Never hopefully.
> 
> I cant belive that was MOTM once.


He won MOTM because he been helping out other, and members that vote for him know that he deserve it. There is nothing to do with his MOTM. That kid was a immature picking on him.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

~IronMonkey~ said:


> Never hopefully.
> 
> I cant belive that was MOTM once.


He won MOTM because he been helping out other, and members that vote for him know that he deserve it. There is nothing to do with his MOTM. That kid was a immature picking on him.
[/quote]

I suspect U r 2p u talk just like him


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

coutl said:


> Never hopefully.
> 
> I cant belive that was MOTM once.


He won MOTM because he been helping out other, and members that vote for him know that he deserve it. There is nothing to do with his MOTM. That kid was a immature picking on him.
[/quote]

I suspect U r 2p u talk just like him
[/quote]









Immature? Do you even know what your saying? That other kid dindt break any rules. He can do what he wants to do. P-fury does not allow nor promote the sell of snakeheads and even piranhas (at least the sponsors dont) to illegal states. Is that immature too?

You think making big thread about a problem is mature?

YO BUDDY f*ck OFF IM FROM THE INTERNETS. IM GOIN TO SMASH YOU IMMA CALL UP MY BOIZ, ICE, DA FLAME AND JHOLMES YO. PUT EM UP BRAAAAAAPPPP. CALLING YOU OUT BOI.

O please, 4 page sof bullshit arguin he got was he was coming. He could of easily pressed report but like every other banned member decided to take it into thier own hand slike the cool vigalantes they see in the movies.

Read the first post http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=157344

I think he was aksing for it. At least unbeatably PM'd him and didnt make a huge thread. He askeD him to kepe it legal, you think answering back witH "f*ck you..i dare You to report me' helps?


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

There was better ways for 2p2f to handle things. I dont condone the short suspention. If you love your Ps, the thought of someone trying to get them taken from you and get you in legal trouble, I would think it would bring out the worst in someone. And that was the worst I have seen him pissed. I would be too. I realize 2p broke the rules, but that little kid should not be on here starting problems. In conclusion, 2p should be ok for a bit to tend to his Ps and give his fingers a break on here, the kid needs to go find another forum to start problems.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Rocker...

How can you defend someone who just wanted to start trouble??

MANY people here are from non legal states, but are responsable owners.

Do you want your "P-fury friends" to get in trouble?

How would you feel if someone started f-ing with you like that??

What 2P did WAS WROMG, I agree but what the kid did was just plain F'ed UP and I'm glad someone informed the rest of us...


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

wow, just wow, here we go again


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Rocker...
> 
> How can you defend someone who just wanted to start trouble??
> 
> ...


Im not defending anyone. I was just saying.

And ya i would of been pissed off. No i would not like my p-furyiens to get in tourble either. Ya that kid was a total jackass for doing that but im just saying there were better ways to deal with sh*t like that. And now they cna in the padded forum/ They both got what they deserved anyways.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

all 2p2f did was bring some bs nonsense to everyones attention. I see nothing wrong with that. He helps people out on these forum more than almost anyone, and should have never been suspended in the first place as far as I'm concerned. This site should be happy he's here helping people every day.

and rocker, your high or something. Would you not respond harshly to some young kid who threatens to get you into trouble over nothing? I would have been more mad that 2p2f was. And he did break rules or he wouldn't be suspended too. I only hope that he is banned forever. We dont need kids like that around here.


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

2horny~2fast is a great guy! Ive known this dude for awhile. Very informative on piranhas and always educate us when asked. Hardly see him get pissed off or overly aggressive to anyone until now. But i would be pissed off twice as much as he did. The only time i see him alittle off is when someone points out his bad grammar and spelling when he tries to get his point of view out.







Great guy and a great friend to have...Having him suspended is not necessary in my eyes but that is up to the members of the board. How long is he suspended for? Depending on GG and members of the board. As soon as they decide how long, they usually let him know by pm. When i was suspended, it was only 24 hours. That 24 hours was hell!!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

""http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...ot;""

2fast has my vote on this!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i think 2silly~2tranny is cool and all, my only problem with the guy is how he speaks here on this forum.
i know im not the greatest speller around, but what i odnt get is he speaks broken english here online , ive met him in person, he speaks it just fine....i dont get it
all in all this was all too funny


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

2fury will be back...everyone should just chill no point in arguing....


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

joey said:


> i think 2silly~2tranny is cool and all, my only problem with the guy is how he speaks here on this forum.
> i know im not the greatest speller around, but what i odnt get is he speaks broken english here online , ive met him in person, he speaks it just fine....i dont get it
> all in all this was all too funny


C'mon man, I had just as much, if not more of a problem reading what you just typed. This isnt spelling or grammar class. We all mess up from time to time and we figure out what were getting at. I understand what he means.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

joey said:


> i think 2silly~2tranny is cool and all, my only problem with the guy is how he speaks here on this forum.
> i know im not the greatest speller around, but what i odnt get is he speaks broken english here online , ive met him in person, he speaks it just fine....i dont get it
> all in all this was all too funny


I would guess that its easier to learn how to speak a 2nd language, than learn how to write in one.

He does ok, its not like you cant tell what he's sayin.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

WTF does his ablity to speak or write clear english (that happens to be his 2nd language) has to do with anything?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> WTF does his ablity to speak or write clear english (that happens to be his 2nd language) has to do with anything?


well that little crotch sniffer unbeatablec used it as a reason to deport him, or at least tie him to being able to be deported. basically 2p2f's grammar was part of the dumbass kid's reason for the blatant racism


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

unbeatable should be banned without a doubt. come on guys. Everyone needs to grow up. The intentions of p fury is to help out our fellow hobbiest and enjoy our fish with people who care. All this fury drama and to be honest, bad mouthing bullshit has to stop.///

its kind of embarrasing, a bunch of grown men and women arguing about something like this. both parties were wrong. unbreakable for starting sh*t and 2p should have handled is smoother but hey, all of us say that but in his shoes i know most would act the same.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

Free 2P~2F before he gets raped in the padded room!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

hahhah bullsnake u crack me up bro Lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

OMG - the MAB just released a video on Al Jazeera!


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

LMAO, thats nice Bullsnake...never fails to deliver.

2P2F should've just whipped the ass out of that kid..


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh God! -Look what GG is doing to 2P~2F in the Padded Room!
Lets get him out of there!

FREE 2P~2F!!


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

LOL they'll have a good time there...


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Puff said:


> OMG - the MAB just released a video on Al Jazeera!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

UPDATE!
Protestors are gathering outside P-Fury Headquarters!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

lol... do something with 2p and a tranny next bullsnake-


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

WENT YOU GET BANNED DOES IT GO ON A RECORD OF some sort?,and YOU JUST CAN'T ACCESS your account ?AND WAS It THE THING ABOUT THE KID THAT SAID I AM GOING TO REPORT YOU 2P-2F AND HE SAID NON OF YOU BIZ OR LIKE WHAT DID HAPPEN?


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

!sparky! said:


> WENT YOU GET BANNED DOES IT GO ON A RECORD OF some sort?,and YOU JUST CAN'T ACCESS your account ?AND WAS It THE THING ABOUT THE KID THAT SAID I AM GOING TO REPORT YOU 2P-2F AND HE SAID NON OF YOU BIZ OR LIKE WHAT DID HAPPEN?


never mind i saw what had to be said!


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

kill a piranha on video and then post it that should get you banned for life


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

Protestors continue to picket P-Fury Headquarters!
SAVE 2P~2F!!


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Lmao that is some good stuff bull snake keep them coming man


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Jayson745 said:


> all 2p2f did was bring some bs nonsense to everyones attention. I see nothing wrong with that. He helps people out on these forum more than almost anyone, and should have never been suspended in the first place as far as I'm concerned. This site should be happy he's here helping people every day.
> 
> and rocker, your high or something. Would you not respond harshly to some young kid who threatens to get you into trouble over nothing? I would have been more mad that 2p2f was. *And he did break rules or he wouldn't be suspended too*. I only hope that he is banned forever. We dont need kids like that around here.


 Am I high? Are you stupid? If i wanted to get banend i would respond harshly yes, which is why 2p2f got suspended.

And where did i say unbreakable never broke the rules? Its obviously his fault this whole mess started, im not an idiot. Learn to read.









omg bullsnake bwahahahahahahahahah im dieing here.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

rocker said:


> Never hopefully.
> 
> I cant belive that was MOTM once.


He won MOTM because he been helping out other, and members that vote for him know that he deserve it. There is nothing to do with his MOTM. That kid was a immature picking on him.
[/quote]

I suspect U r 2p u talk just like him
[/quote]









Immature? Do you even know what your saying? *That other kid dindt break any rules.* He can do what he wants to do. P-fury does not allow nor promote the sell of snakeheads and even piranhas (at least the sponsors dont) to illegal states. Is that immature too?

You think making big thread about a problem is mature?

YO BUDDY f*ck OFF IM FROM THE INTERNETS. IM GOIN TO SMASH YOU IMMA CALL UP MY BOIZ, ICE, DA FLAME AND JHOLMES YO. PUT EM UP BRAAAAAAPPPP. CALLING YOU OUT BOI.

O please, 4 page sof bullshit arguin he got was he was coming. He could of easily pressed report but like every other banned member decided to take it into thier own hand slike the cool vigalantes they see in the movies.

Read the first post http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=157344

I think he was aksing for it. At least unbeatably PM'd him and didnt make a huge thread. He askeD him to kepe it legal, you think answering back witH "f*ck you..i dare You to report me' helps?
[/quote]

am I stupid? No. Are you??? learn to read your own sh*t


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

He got suspended for creating this whole mess by faking he reported him to the DNR. Did he break any rules? I dont think so, at least to my knowledge. Im not tyring to start anything man


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

your jeans are playin peekaboo,
id like to see that other half,
of your butterfly tattoo, 
hey that gives me an idea,
lets get out of this bar,
drive out into the country, and find a place to paaaaark
id like to see you 
out in the mooonlight, 
id like to kiss you way out in the sticks,
id like to walk you,
through a field of wild flowers
and id like to check you for ticks


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Please for the love of god someone lock this pile of shite!!!!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Please for the love of god someone lock this pile of shite!!!!


and id liek to check you for ticks


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

rocker said:


> Please for the love of god someone lock this pile of shite!!!!


agreed


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

id like to check you for ticks too, ya huh


----------

